# Is it possible to increase ride height?



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

It seems like every thread I see are people lowering their car. Is there any method possible to increase the ride height in the Cruze?

I'm a cheapskate so chances are I won't actually do any work. I am curious though, as when it comes to unmaintained roads (or snow if I ever see it again) I would like a bit more ground clearance.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There are some rubber spring puck spacers you can get at the auto store. I have them in my rear springs since the audio system adds a bit of weight and I regularly have a trunk full of oil. It raised the rear about 1/4" empty but keeps it from sagging as much under heavier loads.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Only way your going to significantly increase the ground clearance is to trade your cruze from something else. This is actually part of the reason I'm considering trading for a new chevy colorado 2.5L, though I would HATE the loss of MPG.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Only way your going to significantly increase the ground clearance is to trade your cruze from something else. This is actually part of the reason I'm considering trading for a new chevy colorado 2.5L, though I would HATE the loss of MPG.


That is what I figured, and if I had room for a second car I would buy something very used just for camping.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Go speak to your local spring specialist as I have seen cars raised in country areas in Australia. Years ago Holden used to have an optional "country pack" available when the car was ordered and it would come from the factory already raised.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I take it the encore/trax stuff would only work on possibly the sonic.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

You can also go with a bigger series tire but for all intents and purposes xtreme's method would be ideal for what you are asking. the real question is are you trying to increase ground clearance? Body or suspension would be the focus from there like in 4x4.


----------

